# Drinking & FET



## Lucia (Aug 25, 2004)

Is drinking water as important during a FET as during a fresh cycle? I really struggled during my last cycle to drink the full 2-3 litres a day but I know it was very important. Can I put myself under less pressure during a FET?

Thank you!


----------



## Spicy (Oct 15, 2005)

I beleive the reason behind drinking so much water on a fresh cycle is to help prevent OHSS, as you are not stimming your ovaries you don't need to drink the water, I still drank a litre of milk everyday though - good luck with your cycle xx


----------

